# 71 Jeep Wagoneer



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

Ok, I have come to my wits ends with this issue and will ask you guys for some suggestions. I have a 71 Jeep Wagoneer with a 360. I have had the Jeep for 3 months. Plows great. Just bought another Skid steer an no longer need the Jeep. I drove the Jeep home from the where I plow down the hill to my home town. The Jeep coming back into town acted like it was running out of gas. Make a long story short. The Jeep died several times in town when I was going up an incline or on the gas for a period of time..... I changed the fuel pump and fuel filter. All new metal gas line and rubber gas hose from tank to carb. Took tank out and flushed it. 

Fuel filter will not stay full. The tank is a home made 40 gallon. Pick up tube is in the center of the tank on top. Pick up tube is good shape with no issues. Today I had replaced the rubber hose from tank that goes into the new steel fuel line I installed. The old rubber hose had a couple of pin holes in it. So I had thought I had found the problem. I figured it must have been sucking more air than fuel..... Problem solved, so I thought...... 

Started the Jeep and watched the fuel filter fill up quickly and stay full. Drove the Jeep down to the local Safeway Parking lot to advertise the Jeep for sale and the fuel filter had hardly any fuel in it???? :crying: This should be a very simple thing to fix. But I am just not seeing something here...... And remember I repaced the fuel pump, fuel filter, all new fuel line from tank to carb. Yet fuel is still barely trickling into fuel filter.  

Maybe you guys have had this happen to you. My problem is some where from the tank to the carb. 

And last note: 

I have a metal line that goes from the out going side of the fuel pump and goes into a rubber fuel line into my fuel filter into the carb. I have not checked that metal line. I will check that tomorrow. But I have had the fuel filter disconnected and watched the fuel pump out of the line at a good steady flow......???? :crying: 

 Jeep


----------

